# Country town roads?



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

I have an o scale 4x12 layout. I am ready to start my town scene. Im going for a 1940's era country town look. I want the city streets to be dirt/gravel. What material would anyone suggest for this? Thanks in advance


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most hobby shops, brick and mortar as well as on line, stock
a variety of 'sands and gravels'. Some nut shell based,
some actual ground stones.

Here is another source:

https://armballast.com/

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Real dirt is a good option. Bake it to kill any critters that might be living in it.

Otherwise, there are dozens of commercial landscaping materials available. As Don says, any hobby store will have a variety. Or you can use AZ Rock and Minerals products. They're nice, but a little pricey.


----------

